
Docker brings containerization to legacy apps - petercooper
https://techcrunch.com/2017/04/19/docker-announces-new-containerization-service-for-legacy-apps/
======
dboreham
Translation: Enterprise customers (the ones with the money) were not chugging
down the kool aid.

